# Just turned Two - 70lbs - Done Growing?



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Duke just turned two. He still looks and acts like a puppy. He is beautiful, I assume he may gain a few pounds this year but is done growing structurally. I guess I had hoped he would be a bit heavier. His height is solid and compares well, but I wish he was a little less skinny. The upside is he is extremely athletic and fast.

Is he on the smaller side of the average compared to others? I have seen the growth charts. Just wondering what you all think.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

If he is healthy and yes he is beautiful then don't worry about the size of your GSD. That's just a macho thing if you ask me , been there done that. Having an average size dog and keeping them thin will give you a better chance to enjoy a healthier dog for more years than an over sized dog with joints & tendons that can't support his size. jmo.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Our 9yo male sable, Griff, is usually in the 75lb range. He is in great condition and very athletic(still does bitework twice a week). I think he is a great size.


----------



## Tara (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow your dogs must be very skinny , my pup at 6/7 months is almost 70lb haha. She isn't over weight either it's pure muscle


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

He might get less skinny/lanky. 

Rocky still looked leggy and skinny at 2 years. At 3 years, his chest and shoulders were considerably broader than they were at 2 and he looked a lot more adult. Then, oddly enough, at 5 years he got a little thicker in the neck while keeping his nice slim waist.

Now, at almost 9 years old, he's a fit and trim 75lb, which is well within standard for a male GSD.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Is he neutered? If so, when was he neutered (age)?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> If he is healthy and yes he is beautiful then don't worry about the size of your GSD. That's just a macho thing if you ask me , been there done that. Having an average size dog and keeping them thin will give you a better chance to enjoy a healthier dog for more years than an over sized dog with joints & tendons that can't support his size. jmo.


Couldn't agree more. Seems a lot of dogs in this forum are much bigger than the standard. Do they want a standard dog or a big dog? What good is a standard if nobody pays attention to it? My girl is 25.5 inches, which is taller than the standard for bitches but many people think she is small (70 pounds). Go figure.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is right at the top of the standard for males (25.5-26" at the withers and about 84-85lbs) and although I get comments on how long he is, I get just as many saying he is too small for a male?!

WHAT?! Small?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The standard for an adult male is about 66 to 88 pounds (approximate because that's converted from kgs), so he's towards the lower end but still well within the standard. The majority of his growth is done, but he may fill out a bit more.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd is almost 2 years and weighs 75 lbs.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

My male is 8 months and about 65 lbs or so (maybe a bit more?) and lean, but has the scariest "growling bark" in the world! He already takes up the whole bathtub and stands taller than my lab and about 5 inches longer. To me he seems pretty big, and I am glad that he's going to be within standard...it's healthier anyways; better on his joints! However, he's got thick leg bones and his feet don't quite fit his body yet...I would rather have a standard sized dog than oversized, that's for sure.

I think your dog is just fine. There needs to be MORE dogs his size and at least you know his breeder wasn't striving towards oversized dogs. So many GSDs are oversized. Plus these dogs can pack a punch with personality and stamina, no need for being too large. They are just as intimidating IMO (if I was a bad robber or something!)


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Dodger will be three in June and he's 75 lbs


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Cade is almost 2 and is a very muscley 66lbs. He's not going to grow much more than that. He may put on another couple of pounds over the next year...but if he hits 70lbs that will surprise me. 

I like 'em smaller.  They're faster, more agile, and Cade always throws people for a loop when they see him working because he's got a pretty deep junkyard bark for such a little guy.


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation everyone. On the comments I either get "is he small?" or "he is huge". Funny how people think GSD's are big and scary automatically.


----------



## gregalabama (Jan 5, 2011)

Sammy is almost 9 months and weighing in at 93 lbs. I'm not sure why he is so big!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Duke-2009 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation everyone. On the comments I either get "is he small?" or "he is huge". Funny how people think GSD's are big and scary automatically.


That's a good thing! Just enough to make them think twice about any funny business.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

gregalabama said:


> Sammy is almost 9 months and weighing in at 93 lbs. I'm not sure why he is so big!


Your video is cute and he looks to be a normal size. I've always heard you should be able to see that your dogs' ribs are there -- just an outline. What does your vet say about his weight? I had a huge female that I finally got down to 80 pounds, which was actually a good weight for her. 

My Layla, 9 mos now, is about 62 and looking just right. Her trainer has often referred to her as "petite," but I don't see that.


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

That is a cute video although he does not look bigger than my 70lb Duke. I think you state high 80's in the clip.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Yea he's probably done growing by then but I think he's skinny due to his puppy-like behavior. He still runs and plays alot, he probably works it all off. He'll gain weight soon enough.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Height wise, he was done by the time he turned a year and a half, probably 1 year. Weight wise he'll gain a few more as he fills out and gains a bigger chest. 
They tend to have a goofier mind set till they hit 3-4 years of age.


----------



## Ty the shepherd guy (Oct 9, 2010)

In my personal opinion , he can obviously put on weight , but that remains constant throughout the dog's life. As far as the growing with bones etc , I think dogs can still grow between the ages of 2 and 3. I doubt it will be that much but I do believe it can still happen , it may or may not though.

A good question is asked by elisabeth 00117. When was he neutered if he was at all? I know if you neuter a dog quickly they may not fully fill out.

Hope that helped


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Zeb is the same size. He teeters on the 70# line and is healthy for his build. He's smaller than other GSDs we've come across, but that doesn't make him any less loveable! :wub: 

I wouldn't worry. AS long as you can't see rib, but can feel them, he's healthy. Can you post a pic?


----------

